# What type of bug is this?



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Looks like a stink bug.


----------



## qwho (Jun 16, 2009)

here it is. A click beetle.

http://bugguide.net/node/view/12615


----------



## Aggie67 (Dec 20, 2008)

Stink bugs:


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

"We have these around the house." I wouldn't bother with the click beetle as qwho identified correctly, but if there is a penny by each one---- your rich!! I want those in my house! lol Be safe, G


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

Yes, I believe stink bugs are usually found near nickles or dimes.


----------

